# CarProg Automotriz Chino Clon - Diagrama + Firmware



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 29, 2021)

CarProg Automotriz Chino Clon - Diagrama + Firmware

Hoy me tocó reprogramar (no fui sola yo sino más bien todos mis amigos y yo) un lector programador de memorias, el famoso conocido CARPROG, el cual se compró en la versión china, es un CLON del famoso programador que vale 120 Bidens + envío.

Claro, este programador vino vacío, dañado y no funcionaba, Se contacto con el vendedor y Puff! desapareció y no se pudo reclamar nada... Entonces encontramos un colaborador del otro lado del charco que con mucho gusto nos apoyó: nos dijo que el problema común es que no vienen programados esos equipos, el firmware no lo traen y que es necesario sacarlo de otro que sin funcione.

Total que fuimos a un taller automotriz y logramos que nos prestaran uno exactamente igual al que se le ha sacado el Dump de la micro con el JLINK, para posteriormente revivir ese Carprog muerto... Sin más les entrego el diagrama del Carprog Chino, con el Dump para que el que le pase lo mismo o desee crear uno para sus labores diarias en electrónica de vehículos, les sea de utilidad...

Lo primero y más importante de todo es cambiar si el problema continúa, 74HC125D a 74HCT125M en su carparog.

Adjunto 2 versiones, la primera me funcionó, el segundo no lo hemos usado. Se adjuntan las Instrucciones necesarias para poder programarlo y el Diagrama esquemático en PDF.

Soldar el pin #55 del MCU al pin ERASE del PinHeader para el JLINK













*Este es el programador Clon del que se habla en esta ocasión.

Si notan, verán una pequeña interface paralelo paralelo que se adapta para hacer algún tipo de ByPass.... Si me dan tiempo subo el diagrama de ese otro adaptador....*


----------



## unmonje (Sep 17, 2021)

No entendi bien...
¿Compraron un programador nuevo o usado ?
¿Sabían que no funcionaba o creían que si y los estafaron ? 

Estos aparatos, ¿ reprograman el chip de una ECU ? , ¿ hacen de intermediario entre una PC y la ECU? ¿o que cosa hacen ?
¿hay que sacar algún chip de LA ECU para regrabarlo o lo regraba puesto ?
¿ Reemplazaa una ECU ? Gracias x responder.
_Tanto lio para chocar un poco  ó manejar un rato?   viva la Bicicleta_


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 17, 2021)

> ¿Compraron un programador nuevo o usado ?


Nuevo



> ¿Sabían que no funcionaba o creían que si y los estafaron ?


No, no sabíamos



> Estos aparatos, ¿reprograman el chip de una ECU ?


Así es



> ¿Hacen de intermediario entre una PC y la ECU?


Exacto, es una interfaz



> ¿o que cosa hacen ?


Reprograman la ECU



> ¿hay que sacar algún chip de LA ECU para regrabarlo o lo regraba puesto ?


No, para eso están los pinouts



> ¿ Reemplazaa una ECU ?


No, solo se usa para reprogramarla, mejorarla, quitarle los erroes o desbloquear el antitheft


unmonje dijo:


> No entendi bien...
> ¿Compraron un programador nuevo o usado ?
> ¿Sabían que no funcionaba o creían que si y los estafaron ?
> 
> ...


----------



## djyoan (Sep 17, 2021)

Estos chinos se comen el mundo


----------



## Jonytuerca (Dic 28, 2021)

Hola*,* se puede programar el carprog con otro programador que no sea J-LINK ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 30, 2021)

Y... Mira como se programa el microcontrolador y sabrás si se puede o no...


----------



## ecusivan (May 13, 2022)

Hola, agradezco mucho tu aporte. Seguí todos tus pasos, porque me pasó lo mismo con un carprog en Argentina, compré usado y me vino bloqueado. Usé tu Dump "V8_Firmware_CarProg" y se lo instalé al carprog.

La instalación fue buena, pero al conectarlo al pc no reconoce el dispositivo. La versión que vio con el carprog es la v9.31, no-se si el problema es por ahí, o que también necesito el archivo lib que acompañaría al carprog.exe. Podrías ayudarme?. Muchas gracias


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 13, 2022)

ecusivan dijo:


> Hola, agradezco mucho tu aporte. Seguí todos tus pasos, porque me pasó lo mismo con un carprog en Argentina, compré usado y me vino bloqueado. Usé tu Dump "V8_Firmware_CarProg" y se lo instalé al carprog.
> 
> La instalación fue buena, pero al conectarlo al pc no reconoce el dispositivo. La versión que vio con el carprog es la v9.31, no-se si el problema es por ahí, o que también necesito el archivo lib que acompañaría al carprog.exe. Podrías ayudarme?. Muchas gracias


¿Estás usando los controladores del clon?
Verifica en el administrador de dispositivos si aparece con un signo de interrogación "?" de color amarillo. Intenta ver si es inconveniente con los Controladores puesto que el que compramos nos comunicó perfectamente.

Dime qué vesión tienes exactamente, quizá pueda conseguirte una versión que funcione.

Actualización:
Esta es la versión que comprobado, funciona, prueba esta versión que un amigo me lo ha pasado:


```
https://mega.nz/#!QF4D2ajZ!sew7H0E2wZeo7bfNdM3XJn4yN8i2BZGQ1u4nmR-O3dA
```

*Versión 9.31*


----------



## ecusivan (May 14, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> ¿Estás usando los controladores del clon?
> Verifica en el administrador de dispositivos si aparece con un signo de interrogación "?" de color amarillo. Intenta ver si es inconveniente con los Controladores puesto que el que compramos nos comunicó perfectamente.
> 
> Dime qué vesión tienes exactamente, quizá pueda conseguirte una versión que funcione.
> ...


No tengo los controladores del clon. En el CD de instalación no vino con sus drivers. Pero antes de desbloquearlo, apenas lo conectaba en Windows XP o 7 se instalaba solo. Pienso que si me pasas el archivo con terminación ".lib" que esta al lado del "carprog.exe" quizás ande, ya que son compañeros con el firmware que subiste. 
La versión que vino en el CD es la 9.31. En las fotos te muestro como me aparece cuando lo conecto el CarPorg a mí PC y el archivo ".lib" que te digo.


----------

